# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Aναπαραγωγή ζεμπράκια

## despoiki

γεια σας...ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ..πριν μια εβδομαδα αγορασα ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια..θελω πληροφοριες για την αναπαραγωγη τους κ τι πρεπει να τρωνε? τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι κ φοβαμαι μηπως τους ενοχλει ο θορυβος..εχω μια μικρη ψαθινη φωλια κ δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη για την αναπαραγωγη τους.α τι υλικο φωλιας προτιμουν??  :Happy0062:

----------


## ria

δεσποινα καλως ηρθες να σου ζησουν τα μικρα..δεν νομιζω να τα ενοχλει ο θορυβος ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα και θορυβωδη και απο μονα τους αρκει κατα τις 9 το βραδυ να μην τα βλεπει το φως για να μπορουν να ησυχαζουν..η τροφη τους θα ζητησεις τροφη για παραδεισια καλυτερα συσκευασμενη..για την αναπαραγωγη  διατροφικα μπορεις να τους δωσεις αυγουλακι βρσμενο πανω απο 8 λεπτα νομιζω ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος..υπαρχει και συσκευασμενη αυγοτροφη για παραδεισια..θα δεις τι τους αρεσει σιγα σιγα..κανα μπανακι που και που μιας και τους αρεσει πολυ τωρα που αρχιζουν οι ζεστες..η ψαθινη φωλια ειναι μια χαρα..οσο για τα υλικα θα σου πω καλυτερα να παρεις τσοχα σαν βαση αν βρεις και να τους δωσεις και λιγο νημα αλλα καλυτερα οχι το λευκο..ή αν βρεις και ινες καρυδας..καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι

----------


## despoiki

ευχαριστω ρια για την απαντηση...θα τους αλλαξω το νημα γιατι μαλλον δεν τους αρεσε..θα τους δωσω κ αυγουλακι...

----------


## tonis!

γενικα καλο ειναι τα πουλια στην ζωη τους και ειδικα στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης να ζουν σε φυσικο φως...βγαλτα στο μπαλκονι σε σκιερο μερος η αν δεν εχεις κοντα σε παραθυρο...για καλυτερη αποδωση στην αναπαραγωγη καλο ειναι να κανεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια με αυγουλακι λαχανικα και φυσικα σπορους ασβεστιο η σουπιοκοκαλο λιγο καιρο πριν .Τα ζεμπρακια ζευγαρωνουνπολυ ευκολα ,συνηθως τα ζευγαρια κανουν μια φωλια στην οποια κοιμουνται το βραδυ και οταν ερθει η περιοδος της αναπαραγωγης γεννανε σε αυτην...ειναι καλοβολα πουλια και θα κανουν φωλια με οτοιδηποτε υλικο οποτε αν δεν σου γεννανε μαλλον θα υπαρχει αλλος λογος...το νημα παντως ειναι μια χαρα ητε οι ινες κοκοφινικα.Καλο ειναι τωρα που ειναι ακομη αρχη να σε παρουν με καλο ματι οποτε μην τα φοβιζεις με ηχους αστα να ηρεμησουν απο το σοκ που περασαν κατα την αλλαγη κλουβιου κτλ και αν δεν ηταν ζευγαρι απο το πετ σοπ που τα πηρες αστα λιγο καιρο να  ''δεσουν''.Μην τα βαλεις κατευθυαν σε αναπαραγωγη...επισης δεν εχουν προβλημα στο θεμα φωλιας αλλα αν θελεις να βλεπεις τα μικρα παρε καλυτερα αυτη για τα καναρινια που ειναι εξωτερικη(σαν και αυτη στην φωτο)καλυτερη απο τις δυο φωλιες ειναι η πρωτη, αν βρεις την δευτερη που ειναι πιο συχνηντυσε τα 4 τοιχωματα με χαρτονι ωστε μην φοβουνται τοσο...σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!

----------


## despoiki

ευχαριστω αντωνη..θα τα αφησω να γνωριστουν κ μετα βλεπουμε τι θα γινει..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με τις παραπάνω φωλιές που σου έβαλε ο Τόνις θα έχεις πρόσβαση όταν με το καλό θα έρθουν τα μωρά,δηλαδή θα μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις εύκολα κάποιο νεκρό μωρό χωρίς να τα ενοχλήσεις.

----------


## despoiki

ναι εχεις δικαιο...αν κ τα νεκρα μωρακια δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο...ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα..τι να πω??

----------


## jk21

> μπορεις να τους δωσεις αυγουλακι βρσμενο πανω απο 8 λεπτα νομιζω ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν κανω λαθος..


καλα ειναι να ειναι γυρω στα 12 λεπτα .αλλοι λενε 10

----------


## despoiki

παιδια σημερα τα μικρα μου εφτιαξαν φωλιτσα κ τωρα κοιμουνται μεσα σ αυτην...ελπιζω να δω συντομα αυγουλακια..σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας.....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σίγουρα θα δεις πουλάκια.Δεν μετακινούμε τώρα το κλουβί για κανένα λόγο και καθαρίζουμε τα πολλά πολλά όταν έρθουν τα αυγά.

----------


## despoiki

ναι δεν το μετακινω εδω κ αρκετες μερες...υπαρχει περιπτωση να τους καθαρισω το κλουβι κ να τα παρατησουν?? α επισης, δεν τους εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο..θα επηρεασει αυτο καθολου την αναπαραγωγη?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ναι δεν το μετακινω εδω κ αρκετες μερες...υπαρχει περιπτωση να τους καθαρισω το κλουβι κ να τα παρατησουν?? α επισης, δεν τους εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο..θα επηρεασει αυτο καθολου την αναπαραγωγη?


Συνήθως δεν τα παρατάνε.Τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου, είναι καλοί γονείς.Σουπιοκόκαλο απαραίτητα.Το χρειάζεται η θηλυκή για να παίρνει ασβέστιο τώρα που θα κάνει αυγά.Βάζε και βραστό αυγό με το τσόφλι

----------


## despoiki

παιδια καλημερα!! κ καλο καλοκαιρι!! Να ρωτησω κατι λιγο ασχετο με την αναπαραγωγη αλλα εμμέσως σχετικο..τα πουλακια μου ξυνονται..ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?? ή μηπως εχουν ψειρες?? πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν εχουν ψειρες?? κ τι τους βαζω, την ιδια σκόνη που ειναι για τα καναρίνια??

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Και τα δικά μου ξύνονται.Θα το καταλάβεις αν ξύνονται συνέχεια. Μπανάκι έχουν κάνει;Το λατρεύουν το νερό.Το βράδυ να βάλεις ένα λευκό πανάκι στο κλουβί και αν υπάρχουν ψείρες θα πάνε επάνω και θα τις δεις.Ναι ίδια σκόνη με τα καναρίνια.

----------


## mirsini_st

αυτο με το λευκο πανακι ειναι δοκιμασμενο? μεσα στο κλιουβι διπλωμενο?η απ εξω εννοεις?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πάνω στο κλουβάκι να μπει.Ναι στο λευκό κάθονται και τις βλέπεις .

----------


## nikolas_23

τα ζεμπρακια δεν πιανουν ευκολα ψειρες γιατι το ενα καθαριζει το αλλο αν τα  χαζεψεις θα το δεις τισ τρωνε επρεπε να εχεις βαλει στην φωλια σκωνη που και που..σουπιοκοκαλο να βαλεις γτ αν δεν εχει ασβεστιο τα αυγα θα ειναι μαλακά και θα σπανε ευκολα και αν καταλαβα καλα ειπες τα εχεις μεσα ομως μεσα δεν εχει υγρασια φιαυτο να τουσ βαζεισ μπανακι και ιδικα 2 μερες πριν βγουν τα πουλακια απο το αυγο για να κανει μπανιο η μανα και να καθετε πανω τους αλλιως παιζει και να μην μπορεσουν τα μωρα να σπασουν το αυγο και να πεθανουν μεσα(το επαθα γιαυτο το λεω)ολα αυτα ειναι απο δικη μου εμπειρια  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

ναι οντως τα παρατηρώ και συνέχεια το ενα 'τσιμπαει' το αλλο...ελπιζω να μην εχουν ψειρες κ κυριως........να μην μεταδιδονται στον ανθρωπο........!!Αντι για σουπιοκοκκαλο τους εχω κατι αλλο που μου εδωσαν απο το pet shop για ασβεστιο(ειναι ροζ).Αυτο θα κανει δουλεια?τους βαζω και αυγο με τσοφλι.. τωρα φοβαμαι να τους βαλω μπανακι γιατι διαβασα οτι μπορει μετα (αφου βρεχονται) να παρασερνουν τα αυγα ή τα μικρά απο τη φωλια κ να πεφτουν κατω!τελικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω??αυτο που λενε με την υγρη πετσετα για να προκαλει υγρασια, μηπως ειναι καλυτερο??να το κανω λιγες μερες πριν βγουν τα μικρακια?

----------


## nikolas_23

εγω εχω μικρα 34 ημερων και δεν ειχαν προβλημα μεχρι τωρα απο αβγα που ηταν εκανα οτι σου λεω και ολα μια χαρα  εσυ  αποφασησε τι θα κανεις την εμπιρια μου σου ειπα απλος...τωρα εχω 3 ζευγαρια που φτιαχνουν φωλια  και εχουν ολα αμμο σουπιοκοκαλο (απαρετητα) αυγο  και 2 φορες την εβδομαδα μαρουλακι και αβγοτροφη..κατι ακομα εχουν δεν εχουν ψειρες αυτα θα καθαριζονται.και μπανακι οποσδηποτε μην φοβασαι για τα αβγα οσο για το υλικο φωλιας εγω εκτος απο νημα καρυδας παω  στο βουνο και μαζεβω και χωρτα τα ξερενω και βαζω και απο αυτα  κανουν ακομα πιο ωραια φωλια (αγρια βρομη καλαμιες κτλ)ευχομαι να βοηθησα

----------


## despoiki

ευχαριστω πολυ Νίκο... θα κανω ότι μπορεσω και ελπιζω να δω και εγω κανενα μωρακι..

----------


## nikolas_23

τπτ Δεσποινα οτι μπορουμε να βοηθαμε το κανουμε   :winky:

----------


## despoiki

παιδια μια ερωτηση ακομα....βλεπω τα ζεμπράκια μου να ζευγαρωνουν,αλλα δεν ειδα ακομα αυγο...ξερει κανεις να μου πει κανονικα μετα απο ποσο καιρο απο το ζευγαρωμα βγαινει το πρωτο αυγο????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αυτό εξαρτάται.Τα δικά μου ήταν μάλλον ζευγάρι από το πετ που τα πήρα οπότε ερωτοτροπούσαν αμέσως όταν τα έφερα σπίτι.Μετά από ένα μήνα η και λιγότερο περίπου  είχαν φτιάξει φωλιά και ήρθαν και τα αυγά τους.

----------


## despoiki

τα δικα μου κανουν κανονικα.... βλεπω τον αρσενικο να ανεβαινει απο πανω της κ πιστευα οτι την αλλη μερα θα βγει αυγο αλλα τπτ...εχουν φτιαξει φωλια κανονικα...τι να πω??

----------


## nikolas_23

εγω εβαλα 2 ζεβρακια  ασχετα μεταξι τους και αμεσως αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν φωλια ειναι να σου κατσει ενα αλλο ζευγαρι δεν ειχε τελειωσει την φωλια ακομα σημερα και εκαναν και το πρωτο αυγο

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια μετα πως σταματα το ζευγαρωμα .
Γιατι η θεια μου που ζευγαρωνει ζεμπρακια εβγαλε την φωλια και κανανε αυγα στον πατο του κλουβιου.

----------


## ria

Παναγιωτη η εποχη ενδεικνυται για αναπαραγωγη γι αυτο και τα μικρα συνεχιζουν να γεννανε...η θεια σου περαν της αφαιρεσης της φωλιας καλο ειναι να διακοψει αυγοτροφη αν δινει στα πουλακια..δηλαδη αν εδινε σε καθημερινη βαση να την ελατωσει σε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα μονο..μπορει αν τα εχει σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη να τα σκεπαζει με ενα σκουρο πανι κατα τις 7 η ωρα ωστε να νομιζουν οτι η μερα μικραινει και να τους φυγει η εντονη αναπαραγωγικη διαθεση..επισης να παρεχει σε καθημερινη βαση μπανακι η ψεκασμα με νερακι με ενα ψεκαστηρι _ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ_ να αποφευγονται μετα τα κρυα ρευματα για να μην κρυωσουν τα πουλακια..τελος αν η θυληκια εχει ταλαιπωρηθει με αρκετες γεννες ας δωσει για μια βδομαδα και καποια πολυβιταμινη στο νερακι τους ωστε να επανελθει ο οργανισμος του πουλιου μιας και θα εχει κουραστει απο τις συχνες γεννες και το μεγαλωμα των νεοσσων!!!!!

----------

